# Value for Schwinn 1963 Superior 15 speed



## doa1911 (Jun 30, 2015)

I have a 1963 Schwinn Superior in Terra Cotta Red In excellent cond. Can some one help me put a value on this bike.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 30, 2015)

doa1911 said:


> I have a 1963 Schwinn Superior in Terra Cotta Red In excellent cond. Can some one help me put a value on this bike.


----------



## Big Moe (Jun 30, 2015)

Pictures would be helpful, D. I would actually like to see what it looks like . Never seen one before. Thanks Big Moe Weird didn't see that before, Cool seat.


----------



## bikecrazy (Jun 30, 2015)

I know you are going to be mad at me, but I would consider $400 to be very fair.


----------



## Metacortex (Jun 30, 2015)

http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/bik/5025554968.html

I'd like to see more close-up pics of the components, but at a glance the rear derailleur and brake levers appear to be much later replacements. The paint and decals look outstanding. You might be able to get more if you sold it on eBay and were willing to ship. Another option would be to bring it to one of the upcoming Chicago area bike swaps.

Here is one that has been listed for a while at only $300: http://palmsprings.craigslist.org/bik/5052935872.html


----------



## doa1911 (Jun 30, 2015)

I don't think that's even Walmart money. Really $400?? When was the last time you saw one for sale? Last one I saw was on ebay about 8 years ago. Just a frame and back wheel. That brought $350


----------



## doa1911 (Jun 30, 2015)

Well, that says something. I'm tempted to contact him and see if he will ship it.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 30, 2015)

If that one in palm springs was a 24" id own it already...

Metacortex is correct though....that saddle really looks like a b15 to me which is original but obviously been modified. I agree the levers are incorrect for certain but I cant tell on the rear derailleur...looks light it might be a later Allvit or the Schwinn branded version...should look like this..





I wont comment on price as im a little bias, but I would not let mine go for $400...rode it last night for pizza and beer and it rides like a dream...


----------



## bikecrazy (Jun 30, 2015)

I knew you would be mad, but YOU asked for my opinion. Yes, keep the bike and enjoy it.


----------



## doa1911 (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm not mad. Disappointed maybe. For sure. But even after shipping and Ins. costs and if he has to take it to a bike shop for packing you can add  another $200 or more to that $300 fast. It's also missing the correct saddle. Also don't know for sure what if anything else has been replaced. We know what those parts can run. I see that bike easy ending up over $700


----------



## doa1911 (Jun 30, 2015)

I have the correct brake levers. I also have a Schwinn Allvit derailleur and an early b-15 saddle. That I can swap out. A local bike shop told me it was a Brooks Swallow. All that would go with it. At this point I guess it just means more to me than the money being talked about here. Especially after the conversation I had with Richard Schwinn about it.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jun 30, 2015)

Yes, that is the essence of it. Some things I have are worth more to me than they have in monetary value. I have no doubts that one day that will not be the case but right now it is.


----------



## how (Jul 11, 2015)

doa1911 said:


> I'm not mad. Disappointed maybe. For sure. But even after shipping and Ins. costs and if he has to take it to a bike shop for packing you can add  another $200 or more to that $300 fast. It's also missing the correct saddle. Also don't know for sure what if anything else has been replaced. We know what those parts can run. I see that bike easy ending up over $700




without the brooks saddle I wouldnt even look at it
I have bought and sold about 6 Super Sports and Sport Tourers if they dont have the brooks saddle I dont even look at them, cept one super sport without the saddle I bought for 20 bucks


----------



## G1abc2b2 (May 22, 2016)

doa1911 said:


> I have a 1963 Schwinn Superior in Terra Cotta Red In excellent cond. Can some one help me put a value on this bike.



My brother each had 1965 orange Superiors and if I had mine today I wouldn't let it go for less than $1500.00 !....Great bikes !


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 22, 2016)

they're here


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 22, 2016)

G1abc2b2 said:


> My brother each had 1965 orange Superiors and if I had mine today I wouldn't let it go for less than $1500.00 !....Great bikes !



There was no Superior in 65...maybe you  mean 65 Super Sport


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 22, 2016)

this forum is polluted


----------

